# The Greens



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone live or know of the apartments in 'the greens'? 

What's the area like, are their many restaurants & shops??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I live at The Greens. The place has a nice community feeling to it. Is very clean and the landscaping is well mantained. Cars often stop to give way to pedestrians and mums/maids with strollers, which is very civilised compared to the rest of Dubai  Mostly singles or young couples/families. There's a small shopping center for with a few restaurants that deliver (lebanese, wagamama, KFC, etc.), pharmacy, Choithrams, etc. For anything else, MOE is a 10 min. drive. Been living here for a year and I love it. Inspection is a must as the quality of the buildings varies.


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahh sounds lovely! My partner has just signed up to an apartment there till Christmas for us, we have a baby boy of 8 months so sounds like the perfect location!

May see you around! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

All what I know that it's a nice place


----------



## adil.khan (Apr 3, 2011)

Its the best place in Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I also live in the Greens.

It can be divided into two areas. There's the Greens proper, whcih is all low-rise apartments mostly 4 stories, with a few bits of the buildings as high as 6 stories. 

Then there's The Views, which consists of a row of tall 25-30 story towers in four clusters bordering a golf course, and a row of 8-10 story mid-rise apartments. They are separated by a long and narrow lake. 

The Views is more upmarket of the two areas of the Greens, but on the whole it's a pleasant community and very "green" by Dubai standards with lush landscaping, shaded walkways and lots of bits of green grass. Every evening lots of people go for strolls around the lake. 

In addition to the community shopping centre there's also a coffee house in the centre and a Nandos opposite it. 

Location is convenient. Two minutes from the Marina, 5-10 minutes to the Mall of Emirates depending on which direction you chose and 15 minutes from the Dubai Mall, 10 minutes from the nearest beach.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been living in The Greens for two years now, and it is a very nice place in every respect.
Don't have any worries about moving there.


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments you've been most helpful. 
If you see me walking a very smiley little boy around come say hello! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

"Partner" would suggest you're not married?

Hopefully you're aware of the laws on un-married couples living together, and un-married mothers?


(Sorry if you're already aware of this)



PiPi said:


> Ahh sounds lovely! My partner has just signed up to an apartment there till Christmas for us, we have a baby boy of 8 months so sounds like the perfect location!
> 
> May see you around!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes were aware. I'm not moving over till we are married which will hopefully be early next year. Just a holiday for now! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

